# Alec Baldwin gab seiner Yoga-Lehrerin Hilaria Thomas das Ja-Wort



## beachkini (1 Juli 2012)

​
Wie nah Freud und Leid beieinanderliegen, wird gerade in diesen Tagen wieder mehr als deutlich. Während eine große Hollywood-Liebe zu Ende ging, steht eine neue noch ganz am Anfang. Denn während erst vor wenigen Tagen Tom Cruise (49) und Katie Holmes (33) ihre Scheidung bekanntgaben, wurde nun eine wesentlich erfreulichere Nachricht bekannt.

*Hollywood-Star Alec Baldwin (54) gab nun nämlich seiner Liebsten Hilaria Thomas (28) das Ja-Wort, wie People berichtet.* In der New Yorker St. Patrick's Old Cathedral in Manhattan haben sich die beiden getraut und hielten es dabei ganz klassisch romantisch. Während die Yoga-Lehrerin ein magnolienfarbenes Kleid trug, setzte der Schauspieler auf einen eleganten Anzug. Das Paar datete sich seit letztem Sommer und besiegelte nun seine Liebe. Für Baldwin war es bereits das zweite Mal, dass er vor den Traualtar trat, denn zuvor war er mit Schauspielkollegin Kim Basinger (58) verheiratet. Aus dieser Ehe stammt auch seine Tochter Ireland (16), die bei seiner jetzigen Eheschließung ebenfalls anwesend war.

Wir wünschen den Frischvermählten alles Gute für ihre Zukunft und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit.


http://www.celebboard.net/internati...lage-section-new-york-city-21-6-2012-x16.html
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...me-love-premiere-rome-italy-13-4-2012-x5.html


----------



## Q (2 Juli 2012)

ist sie nicht zu alt für ihn  :thx:


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Juli 2012)

Bart ab und schon ist er 25  :thx:


----------

